# Tested 5 days before OTD



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi I hope someone can advise,

I tested 5 days earlier than my OTD I know that I shouldn't have done but I got a faint positive line now I'm really confused as I have been getting bad period pains I guess this is a bad sign?  I had 1 bastocyst transfered 10 days ago. Would it be false to pick up a positive early? 

Thanks


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi there, i too tested 5 days early with a 3 day transfer and got a very very faint positive, im now 18 weeks pg! So many congrats on your bfp    i also had pains, cramping and spotting during and after the 2ww, so its was quite a worry, the trigger shot will be out of your system, so your faint line is very real. Im so pleased for you


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

we were hoping for a day 5 transfer but unfortunatly it didnt work that way but i was told by my clinic a day 5 i would test 10 days after transfer so i would presume ur faint line is very good news u can still get cramps because of the medication so try not to worry i would test again in a couple of days   good luck


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

I dd the same thing Hun, OTD was the Weds and I tested the Friday before 10 days after ET, And I had a 3 day transfer and got a bfp on that Friday and am now 6 weeks pregnant!  The only thing I will say is if you had a trigger it can take up to 14 days to leave your system, however normally it only takes 10 max. I think you might have your bfp!!


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you so much Girlies for replying,

I feel like I'm in a dream I cant stop looking at the stick!! _went out yesterday & bought some first response test_s( buy one get one free in boots).

Milliemay-Wonderful news your preggers! It's reassuring to know pains are part of it.

Melanie78- I will deffo test again tomorrow,Hope u get your BFP good luck!

Princess29- congrats on you BFP, I had my trigger shot on the 21st Aug so I hope it would have left my body by now!

Hope my Af pains go away


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh yes it will be gone now then! Congratulations! Don't panic about the cramps it is completely normal hun, although very scary, it's just everything embedding in. Xxx


----------



## Joanne1981 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi 

I was really naughty and tested 6dp5dt and nearly had a heart attack when I got a faint line!!!  I tested every day after that and I am now 6 weeks pregnant and waiting for my scan which is in 2 weeks so it has been a long wait and I am going  

Congrats on your BFP, for sure it is a definite  

Joanne xxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats hun


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Did another test just to make sure I didn't imagine it & there is still two lines!!  still getting all the twinges,cramps etc which is sending me nutty! it's so confusing as they so feel like AF symptoms(really scary) 

Me & hb are over the moon! it's been such a long wait for this!!


----------



## clairfh (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been lurking on this site for months, and feel like I have something in common with you.

I too tested early 6DP5dt, and got a strong positive,am completely cacking it! Have had horrid AF type pains, and am constantly in the loo "checking"

Have been here so many times before, we have had a load of IVF, and this is our 2nd fresh donor egg cycle (went to a clinic in Spain) so am so hoping for a miracle.
I have booked a blood test for my OTD which is next Wednesday 14th September, so am hoping to be celebrating then. 

Cograts to you all for getting BFP's lets hope they stick xxxx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Clairfh good luck for next wednesday I'm sure your BFP will still be there,  I am constantly knicker checking too!! It gets a bit obsessive after a while.

I joined this board such along time ago & have seen so many people get their well deserved BFP'S it's such an amazing feeling.

Take extra good care ladies 
xxx


----------



## Summerbelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning ladies!!!!

I m 5 days away from OTD, but after reading your posts, sooo tempted to test early!!! eeekkkk!!! Any advice, what kind of tests did you use? Early response ones, or just normal little sticks My OTD is 18 days after my ET so seems sooo long!!! I don't know if best to wait!!!!!!! 

Huge congrats ladies on the BFP's!!!!! Well done 

Good luck to us all - lots of love & best wishes.

Summerbelle xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey summerbelle,wow 18 days after ET seems very long,I tested 16 days after EC so was 14 days after ET and got my bfp!!I used the first response 2 days before otd and was bfn then used clearblue next nite and was bfp though they do say first response is better cos it picks up hcg sooner than any other,if u tested now that's the same time I did and got my bfp,13dpt!!however if u do test and its negative don't lose hope cos I've known ones on here who have tested negative on otd but bloods done week later was bfp!!good luck with whatever u decide pet!!I'll say wee prayer for u all 

Jenna xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi ladies try not to stress about mild cramping  it's completely normal , as long as it's not really strong cramps with blood u should be fine . If u think there is a lot going on inside you it's bound to do something  I'm current 7+4 a d I've had cramps all along . I've had 2 scans and everything is fine except for extremely enlarged ovaries due to the Ivf . Wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Summerbelle- How many days old was you embie before transfer? I had a blastocyst & picked up a a faint line  after 10 days I only tested as I had convinced myself it was all over due to the cramps,pains I was getting(I am also impatient anyway!) I had used the test that the clinic had given me & was gobsmacked when I saw the positive!! I went out the same day to buy some first resonse tests ( BOGOF IN BOOTS £10.9 I have now done 4 tests since Tuesday. Good luck hun!!

Helen85- Trying really hard not to stress about the cramps! Just got the another 2 weeks before my early scan & I am really scared about it!

Does anyone know if it safe to take paracetamol for the cramps? or shall I just grin & bear it?

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think paracetamol is fine sweetheart , think it's the only painkiller safe during pregnancy . If ur cramps are bad enough for u to need pain killers maybe u should give ur clinic a ring and Have a chat with them ,you can ask about pain relif the same time just to double check it's ok on the paracetamol front  hope u feel a little better soon xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was told paracetamol can only be takin after 12 weeks so just double check pet!!I'm 27 weeks now but have avoided everythin unless its an absolute must,remember no hot water bottles,hot baths or swimmin etc either!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Summerbelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Jen  & Lucylou01 - my little embie was a day 2 transfer, so just a tidler lol! But docs said was top grade!
I dn't know what is best to do, i have been told you can't get a false positive, but you can false negative, so i didn't know if to give it a go or just wait...eekkk!!!!

I have a few tests my friend gave me she didn't ever have periods so when se was trying she bought like a bargain bucket lol...it is very tempting!!!

I will report back over weekend!!!

Thanks ladies - lots of love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Jenn & helen - Cramps have gone feeling better today thank god!I think alot of aches/pains is something to do with my Endometriosis as I do have pelvic adhesions think these were aggravated during my egg collection & are still a bit tender. I have been using a nice warm hot water bottle think it's probably safer than the paracetamol.

Summerbelle- hope to hear from you soon,wishing you lots of luck

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend?

xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Pet u need to stay away from hot water bottles,baths,swimmin etc when pregnant!!


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Jen I wasn't aware of that! I never boiled it hot just warm, But I deffo won't be doing anymore!

Thanks again for your advice.xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

No bother missy,I wasn't told either until I heard on here then I asked and was told not to use it..

Jenna xx


----------



## Summerbelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies!!!!!

I can't wait to share my hopefully good news with you all - I have such a good feeling- getting lots of little signs so fingers crossed!!!

Thank you for all you advice!

Have a fab Sunday all  

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Summerbelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Morning Ladies!!!!

Just anted to let you know, OTD today & BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!! Iam over the moon & on cloud 9!!!!!! Soooooo excited for what's ahead  

It truly is wonderfull what the drs can do!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone  xxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats congrats congrats  really is awesome isn't It  xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Jenna
Thank you soo much for mentioning no hot water bottles.. I tend to use them regularly Esp when I am due on.. I did use. Warmeish one a few days ago as my back was kiling me..

You ladies are making it really hard for me to wait till Sunday... Soooo happy for you all... 

Good luck with your blood test summerbelle
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## betty32 (Jan 5, 2011)

hi, was just wondering if anyone can tell me what a trigger shot as and all the other abbrieviations. Im new to this


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Well done Summerbelle!!! so pleased for you!!

Good luck Toothfairy

Betty32 - A trigger shot is an injection which matures the eggs 36 hours before egg collection. I'm not very good at all the abreviations myself yet! I'm sure there is a page somewhere for these but cant think where I saw it, I'm sure someone will know!

Take care everyone!!

xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you lucylou....


Its soo hard not to test too early.. Aldosterone even harder to stay positive xxxx

I got 4sleeps to go.. Had my trigger shot on midnight of 31/08/2012... Soo I believe it's out of my system now....


----------



## lillyputt (Jun 7, 2010)

hiya, I tested early on my last cycle and got a BFN. This caused a lot of stress and upset as u can imagine i'm sure! anyhow, I was advised that it was too soon and did it again o the right day and got a BFP( Sadly this resulted in a miscarriage at 6 wks )- so I wished I hadn't. This time round I swore I wouldn't put us through that again but listening to some of the posts I am almost tempted again! lol


----------



## lizlou34 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello ladies, can I join you?  I am new to FF but, unfortunately not new to all this treatment malarchy.  I am 3dp5dt and already thinking about testing next monday 8dp5dt official date 29/9) The thing is I rtn to work on tues and just wanted to start 'preparing myself' although I am aware re false negatives, vanishing positives etc but if I get BFN will just kid myself have tested too early-TORTURE!  We tf x2 blasts-1x 5BB 1x 4BB.  Well done on your BFPs by the way-fantastic


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Hun I would say go for it 8dp 5dt  get a first response and u should Be fine 
I had a strong positive when I was 8dp  and I was only carrying one , think I could
Of tested even earlier and got Positive . Good luck  Xxx


----------

